# this should be a new one....



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

i am planning on designing my own pier gaff with 6 hooks or so on it, my problem is where can i buy the big hooks to put in it, does anyone know?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I think*

by the time you end up buying everything you need and making it, it might be cheaper to just buy one But go to ebay, they have some huge hooks there you can make into some kind of gaff


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/makingsurfweights.msnw

Heres a link to a website that shows u how to make some surf wieghts that look alot like a gaff. You could prob use the design to make ur gaffs. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

When you make any kind of a pier gaff, consider this....

I was fishing on a pier one time, and a guy caught a big fish. Rather than putting him in the net, he hooked the fish with the gaff. It was a heavy fish, so he was bent over the pier railing, hauling up the rope with both hands. When the fish was about 50% up to the pier railing, the gaff pulled out. 

I don't know what kind of rope the gaff had on it, but since the fish was heavy, it was stretched out pretty tight. When the gaff hook came out of the fish, the rope decided to regain it's original (no strech) shape, much like a streched out rubber band would do, which in turn caused the gaff hook to come flying up towards the guy holding the rope, who was bent over the pier railing looking right at it....

Luckily, during flight, the gaff hook turned around so that when the bottom of the weight hit the guy in the center of his forehead, the hooks didn't stick into his head. But the force of the lead hitting him in the forehead knocked him flat on his butt on the pier, where he remained for a period of time. 

He was lucky; he could have lost an eye, or he could have killed himself, but he got away with a very large knot (not a bimini twist) in the middle of his forehead.

Pier gaffs are dangerous. If you must use a gaff (instead of a net) make damn sure that the line you tie to it is braid (no stretch at all) and not mono. Not to mention that "gaffed and released" probably won't sit well with the game warden...


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*so..*

just gotta know what ur doin with a gaff i suppose..... im pro


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Better to just buy a pier gaff if you really need one that is. Why don't you just look into getting a heavy duty pier net.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i have a pier gaff. (from bass pro for $40) it is lot easier to use than pier net, but i only use it if the size of the fish is way over the limit and if i was going to keep the fish. it work especially well on skates, but only use it if i'm going to keep it.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

king fishing is where most pier gaffs are used that i've seen. Most don't seem to be made from "hooks" but rather bent SS rod with the tips sharpened and welded to a center pipe filled with lead or solid bar of metal.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

terpfan said:


> i have a pier gaff. (from bass pro for $40) it is lot easier to use than pier net, but i only use it if the size of the fish is way over the limit and if i was going to keep the fish. it work especially well on skates, but only use it if i'm going to keep it.


In Florida we have to deal with slot limits. For example, Red Drum limit is 18 to 27 inches. So if you catch a 45" red, it's too big to keep, and also too big to haul up by hand. So we use a net....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> In Florida we have to deal with slot limits. For example, Red Drum limit is 18 to 27 inches. So if you catch a 45" red, it's too big to keep, and also too big to haul up by hand. So we use a net....


Same thing in NC. Like I said before, the only time I've seen a gaff used on the pier is for fish like kings, cobia and other fish caught king rigging.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pier Gaff*

I suggest a net but if ya just have to have a gaff....

I fish off the pier very little but I do have an idea on what to use for the "hook" part of the gaff.

My father-in-law is an electriction. He gets these big wooded spools of wire. The wooden spool is held together with these long bolts that are threaded on the end. We use them for everything. (**** traps, sucker gigs, frog gigs, etc...)

You can cut the threadeds off the end, bend and sharpen the end. This would make a good hook for the gaff. Just make 6 and weld them together and add the weight.

They would rust but you could paint it or have it powder coated and it should last forever. Made very easily and cheaply. Or you could go buy some stainless steel rods and do the same thing.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Get the 5/16" or 3/8" diameter wire U-bolts from the hardware store. That's what I made my pier gaff out of. I sharpened one leg of each of the U-bolts, taking care to grind out all of the threads, and then wired together the 4 U-bolts on the other leg. I inserted this whole mess into a piece of conduit and poured enough lead to fill it all up, thereby also "soldering" the U-bolts together. Before I filled it all the way up to the top, I put in an eye-bolt, then filled it up. Because I made it all out of galvanized materials, I had to paint it, so I painted it bright orange to better see in the water.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

6 hooks????

I've seen enuf problems w/ just 4, from hooking lines to people legs. If you miss the fish, the more chance of getting one of those hooks caught on you line would be greater. **** luck.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

How's this
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/gaff.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
The bottom one is the "Slide Gaff" and will easily lift 100# if the gaff man can handle the weight.The two rings are to guide the gaff to the fish and the end is connected to a rope.The hook is 1/2" s.s. rod.---Aloha!!


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

alright i appreciate everyone's advice and have learned a few things but my main thing is that i don't mean to be rude if anyone takes it that way im sorry...

to start off.. im not little noobie with a gaff, i have quite a bit of experience with pier gaffs and nets to be honest and i know noone is perfect and un fortunate things will happen but thats if its not meant to be then its not meant to be

i know the difference between needing a gaff and a net, i know how be safe with it and i always keep any potentially harmful things stored away from everyone and out of the way, and i already have a heavy duty net

just lookin for info on how to build my own pier gaff, i have two gaffs, but one day i had to use the bathroom and told a buddy of mine if he needed the gaff he has my permission to use it if necessary and he ended up usin it for a giant stingray... not sure why... and i was told when he brought it up over the railing, the ray landed directly on the gaff and bent one of the hooks way off to the side and kinda loosened a little and so im lookin to build a gaff with more clearence space between the weight and the tip of the hook, if that makes sense, just tryin to clear some things up


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*cobia*

I am sure no one meant anything in a rude way, it's just you have alot of new people, that for the life of me. I don't understand some of the crazy things they come up with to try and take shortcuts. And end up getting themselve hurt or somebody else. But as far as items to get, i did a sweep on ebay. And there is alot of items that would help in making your gaff. And when you are done, come back and post a picture. So we know how it went. Being down here in Fla we have to be careful what we gaff. Those that why i don't use them. Unless i am boat and know when to gaff. The cobia is one fish you would never want to gaff green...He will beat the hell out of you and your boat...heh heh I learned this netting one in the inlet, off some rocks...I would have shot it, if i had my gun with me...LOL...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You'll probably be better off using a pier net. You never know when you might hook an undersized fish and killing that fish for no reason.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Fishman said:


> You'll probably be better off using a pier net. You never know when you might hook an undersized fish and killing that fish for no reason.


most times there will be a net out there but there alot of fish to big fer the net and need to be gaffed sometimes with 2 or 3 gaffs


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

When I used to live in Atlanta and fished the FL Panhandle piers often, my father and I would carry a pier gaff _in addition to the drop net_. Actually, we carry two, but one of them is one of those big treble hook jobbies that I don't consider a real gaff...but anyways... The pier gaff is not a replacement for a net, and the drop net is not a replacement for a pier gaff. They are different tools used to land different kinds of fish. For example, a net is good for big redfish, bonito, spanish, small cobia, jacks or other types of relatively short, deep bodied fish. However, trying to get a legal king mackeral into a net (even a big one like my fathers-38" diameter) is very dicey. A gaff is called for in this situation, but only if the fish can be easily handled by one person; if the fish is too big, a second (or third  ) gaff is called for to spread the load. 

A good gaff is sturdy and heavy; at least 4 pounds. The reason for the weight is for control: it keeps the rope tight and moves to where you want it to go, instead of where the wind wants it to go. Speaking of ropes, hollow braided polypropylene (like they use for castnets) is not a good choice for a bridge net/gaff rope: it is too stretchy, slippery and the diameter for a given test is too big. Solid (diamond braided) nylon rope is a better choice. 

Also, the proper technique to gaffing from a high pier (like the Pensacola Beach Pier, which, on an average tide, is 27' off of the water) is to lead the fish to the gaff, not chase it. Drop the gaff to the water, about 6" under the fish when it's at the surface, and have the man on the rod smoothly lead the fish to the gaff. When the fish makes contact with the rope, pull up sharply and smoothly, but control the upswing to around a couple of feet. You're trying to stick the fish, not launch the gaff to the moon. A sharp gaff, combined with the weight of the fish, will insure that one or more hooks are sunk to the bend on a controlled jerk. When pulling, smoothness (and some speed) is the key. Don't bounce or jerk when pulling up, and the rod man should have the reel in freespool or have the bail open (he should not reel at all after the fish is hooked, so that if it drops, there's enough line to reach the water). Only reel up the slack line _after_ the fish has hit the deck.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

^^ one of the best posts I've seen on here in a while. I want to see somebody try to net a 30lb king or cobia


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I did*

cobia....beat the hell out of me and my friend, off the rocks in jettypark fla...it ran me from one end and back up again...Once i got them to see it wasnt a shark, then we (I) try to net it. And not thinking, when ahead and did it anyway. We were able to bring it up, it beat the hell out of us I must've hit me the face a couple of time with it tail, and bent the up pretty good. Now a king forget, thier teeth would rip a net up pretty good, same thing with a shark...Net is a no no...for both. Anyway that was the last time i try to net a cobia, I do carry a homemade gaff on the cart. The one thing that made it worst, was my friend werent really into fishing. So they didnt really know what to do, and i didnt want to lose the fish. And thats how i got the hell beat out of me that day.....  stupid fish...but he tasted good that nite


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> cobia....beat the hell out of me and my friend, off the rocks in jettypark fla...it ran me from one end and back up again...Once i got them to see it wasnt a shark, then we (I) try to net it. And not thinking, when ahead and did it anyway. We were able to bring it up, it beat the hell out of us I must've hit me the face a couple of time with it tail, and bent the up pretty good. Now a king forget, thier teeth would rip a net up pretty good, same thing with a shark...Net is a no no...for both. Anyway that was the last time i try to net a cobia, I do carry a homemade gaff on the cart. The one thing that made it worst, was my friend werent really into fishing. So they didnt really know what to do, and i didnt want to lose the fish. And thats how i got the hell beat out of me that day.....  stupid fish...but he tasted good that nite



You must have had a huge net


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

so does anyone know where you can buy the much larger sized hooks???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Here's how I made my gaff hooks. I bought four 5/16" diameter u-bolts that had a gap of around 2.5". I sharpened one end of each to make a hook, then fastened the other end with bailing wire (I think...I don't really remember). After "tying" the non-sharp ends together with the hooks arranged at right angles to each other, I then tied on a piece of 1/8" steel rod to the bundle, so as to make a loop at the top. Then I sheathed the whole thing with a piece of 1" conduit so that about a inch of the loop was left exposed at the top. Covering the bottom with some aluminum foil, I then poured molten lead down the tube, so as to fill it with lead, and "solder" the u-bolts and wire together. Since mine was made of galvanized steel, I had to paint it, so it was painted green with a red section on top. It's still sharp, but I have to take a file to the points from time to time. McMaster-Carr (Google it) has stainless steel u-bolts that are made of 3/8" rod, the biggest of which has 6 1/2" long legs and a gap of 4 5/8". Hope this helps.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Net*

was wide and deep enough, to get his head and part of his body in. (That was the easy part) lifting him up onto the catwalk and then holding him down....That round went to him, he beat the hell out me. Cause the guys i was with, were new to fishing. And were having trouble with little catfish. let alone a piss off cobia, so after i hit it a couple of times then i saw what it did to the net and me If you know what you are doing you don't really need a big net That day i didnt know what i was doing  .I cut those u bolts the same way, also got some thicker ones...added heat and bent them, then sharpen the point...Nothing great looking, but for up close works... okay....Too bad i didnt have it that day, when that Cobia beat the hell out of me


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

for a 30 lb fish you still need a pretty dadgum big net...I know cause I've seen a 33 lb cobia pulled off the end of the pier...took three gaffs to get him up and he was about dead after the 3 1/2 hour fight


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*A*

standerd net, would still have a big enough opening. Cobia get big but not that big, that they wouldnt fit in a net. Now what happen after, there is no telling. But when i said i got him under control, was because i landed a bully stick upside his head a few times. And even bled him to make sure....And you did notice i said the net and me were beaten to hell. Every fish doesnt fight the same, and if you grab a green cobia and gaff it. He still will beat you and the gaff to hell. I am not a rookie at this, i have landed a few fish that could've eaten that cobia So yes it is possible to land a 30lb cobia in a net. It's what happen afterward, live and learn


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

bluerunner said:


> ^^ one of the best posts I've seen on here in a while. I want to see somebody try to net a 30lb king or cobia


this year off of lynnhaven fishing pier i netted a 52" 36lb. cobia for my friend...he fought the thing on 12 lb. test on his flounder rod(we were catching decent sized flounder in our chum slick when this guy came along)...but my point is that it can be done...the fish just needs to be plenty worked...


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

the point is that im trying to make a gaff, not a net


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

we are just trying to explain the lack of need for a pier gaff...if you must have a gaff, be sure to hold a net beneath it just in case the gaff tears out...that way a severely wounded fish won't try to swim away only to die later that day...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*sorry*

for highjacking your post on making a gaff but some people don't think it possibe to net a big cobia, it's possilbe to net any big fish. But in the long run, you and your net are going to pay. It wasnt by choice when i did it, the net was the only thing i had at the time. And i knew we were going to lose the fish, any fish can be landed. It might not be possible to you, cause you havent seen it done. I guess you never heard of those old cuban fisherman in rowboats, that would land 500lb marlins  and didnt have a net or gaff. Just tie a rope around the thing. Just because you havent seen it, doesnt mean it can't be done. Somethings might be hard, but not impossible....again sorry for getting off the topic...I think you have gotten a good load of info on how to make a gaff. Make one and let us know how thats working for ya ....


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*ok.*

i understand what everyone is sayin but i have a heavy duty net, got help in making it myself, usually use it durin drum season the most but keep it in the car if necessary, what i don't have is decent gaff, well i have one, then another which is in bad shape due to the stingray that some kid gaffed when i wasn't around and the stingray knocked a hook loose so i don't feel too comfortable using it(in a previous post) and just want to have another that i would feel safe with incase i don't have a net with me and just happen to hook into a big fish.. on a pier, now hopefully its all cleared up


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You know, out of the 15 or 20 legal sized king mackeral I've gaffed in the last 5 years, I've never torn the gaff out of it. Ditto for the several dozen bonitos I gaffed to use as bait. I have, however, tried to lead the first 3 or 4 of those legal kings into a big pier net and couldn't, which was why I started using the gaff. How did I know the kings were legal? They were friggin 4 feet long! Try landing a long skinny fish with mouth full of razor sharp teeth with a net. 

Does that mean I gaff the heck out of every single fish I hook? Hardly. When I identify that the fish is a redfish or similar, my call is for the net. Ditto for sublegal cobia, pompano, medium spanish mackeral, stripers and big catfish. 

Like I said in my previous post, a gaff and a net are two completely separate landing tools for vastly different applications. Knowing the proper application of each of these tools is paramount. Again, it goes back to leaving slack in the line in case the hook does pop out; you can "re-fight" the fish and hit it again with the gaff. I only gaff fish that are very difficult to land with a net (like kings) and I know with 110% certainty are keepers

BTW, cobiacatcher82, did you get my IM?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

yo cobia catcher,

http://www.botac.com/cmi.html


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*haha...*

hmm lip ripper its what i want but...dont feel like being james bond on the pier


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

yes atlanta king, i hear you load and clear, this will be my weekend projecyt and thanks for the PM and answering my questions. appreciate all the help and stories everyone. i will post pics once i make it!! 

ps atlantaking, my dad is a welder


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*Slight hijack...*





























Just a sample of my catch on the USS Harry S. Truman last September during Katrina Relief. 











Homemade 30" hoop net and hooks used to land the above. Didn't think about making a gaff. I was about 30' off the water and found it very difficult to net the bigger fish, but perseverance paid off.


----------

